# Core temp vary with speedfan and Core temp



## dnichols27 (Apr 5, 2008)

core tmp says I'm at 50 degrees idle and speedfan says my core is 35 degrees? can anyone tell me which one is more likely to be accurate?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Download this: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/downloads/36838d1165737331-intel-tat-tat.zip and see what it says.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

dnichols27 said:


> core tmp says I'm at 50 degrees idle and speedfan says my core is 35 degrees? can anyone tell me which one is more likely to be accurate?


Core Temp is more accurate, but it's only due to Speedfan having been programed with an incorrect Tjunction max. The Tj max for your Q6600 in 100°c but in Speedfan it is set at 85°c which is why you see the 15° difference in the two temp readings.


----------



## dnichols27 (Apr 5, 2008)

thts awfully high huh? in bios it says 29degrees


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yep, as mattlock said.

BIOS is reading CPU diode which is always lower (at varying degrees) than CPU Tcase and Tjunction temperatures and inaccurate.


----------

